# Sound card recommendations?



## BrianSexton (Jan 12, 2012)

Just started playing with REW...my pc's soundcard doesn't have a very good frequency response (REW gave me a warning my calibration may not be suitable), I think I read someone saying as long as you calibrate accordingly, you can still use it.
True, or only partly true?
I'm not opposed to spending a little money for something better, just don't want to spend where I dont need to.
Mainly looking to analyze my room(s) to figure the best acoustic treatment for the buck.
Looking into getting a mini dsp later on to eq the sub (servo 15).

Already had a radio shack 33-2055 soundmeter, so I've been using that, and don't really want to spend $ on a microphone and preamp if not necessary, so I don't need mic phantom power for the card.
Thanks for the help!


----------



## hgoed (Mar 22, 2010)

What do you have now? If it's motherboard audio, could you give the model of motherboard. Some boards have pretty decent onboard audio, others not so much.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

For acoustic measurements the onboard soundcard is usually all you need. Warnings about the response are likely to be due to a setup problem that is causing a feedback loop, such as not muting the line input in the playback mixer (XP) or having "listen to this input" selected (Win 7).


----------



## BrianSexton (Jan 12, 2012)

I don't have the motherboard info on hand (on my Android right now)...the sound processor is listed as "soundmax digital audio". I picked up a rocketfish soundcard that was on clearance and it actually measured much worse than the stock processor...oh well, it was only 9 bucks to try.
What about when I'm ready to hook up an eq, will I want/need a better card then?


----------



## jlird808 (Nov 2, 2010)

I actually don't understand how you would use the onboard audio of a mobo. 

From what us DAW users have always known is that the 1/8" mic input of a standard mobo is a lousy way to bring audio into digital. I'm not sure if calibrating to compensate this would negate that negative side effect but its always been a big no-no in the recording realm, not sure about the measuring realm.

Maybe I'm wrong...please advise actually as this is whats held me back from plugging a r-shack meter into my laptop for measuring my vehicle.

Regarding soundcards...I'm a big EMU fanboy  Ive had the 0404 and 1212M PCI/PCI-e cards for over eight years and love them! They are widely known as having the BEST DAC converters for the buck...one of their strongest selling points. My cal files are perfectly flat minus very small dips at the extremes of each end. Though u probably wont need it, the included Patchmix interface has tons of configuration potential with some DSP effects (some better than others). Theyre customer support has always been awesome too.

If u dont mind spending around $100:

https://www.google.com/search?rlz=1....,cf.osb&fp=19c05fed82bd7a19&biw=1399&bih=775


----------



## BrianSexton (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## SAC (Dec 3, 2009)

Instead of a slot loaded soundcard limited to a desktop that costs ~$100, and if you are not going to use the internal soundcard (for multiple reasons that are addressed elsewhere such as lack of phantom power, multiple inputs, etc...), just get an ART Dual USB Pre for $49 that is portable and can be moved from platform to platform and provides phantom power to the required omni mic (such as the Dayton EMM6 or the Behringer ECM8000 - each available fro between ~$39-49 - the Dayton/Superlux has a generic calibration file available for download while the Behringer is available for a few bucks more calibrated from a link on this forum - which a quick search will locate...)


----------



## jlird808 (Nov 2, 2010)

SAC said:


> ...the Dayton/Superlux has a generic calibration file available for download while the Behringer is available for a few bucks more calibrated from a link on this forum - which a quick search will locate...)


The behringers are best calibrated at Cross Spectrum Labs.

However, regarding the EMM6, the newer ones for sale (check Parts Express) come with a serial number that can be inputted on Dayton's website for a unique cal file. I didnt really wanna believe it was accurate but even the dude at CS labs vouched for it for on-axis home studio use. It seems to be legit....legit enough.


----------

